# How important is fashion to you?



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

How important is fashion to you, specifically with regards to what you wear? How much attention do you take to choosing the clothes you wear, our outfit, how it reflects on your personality? Whether it's 'in' or not. Is it a major part of your life?

I like the idea of fashion as art, but personally I don't think I pay much attention. Aside from liking bright colours my fashion sense is pretty 'normal' I think. I only tend to buy clothes if I have to, like if they're wearing out or don't fit me. I use to wear a lot of band/music T-shirts, now more souvenir ones from my travels. I wouldn't mind trying more out there styles, but at the end of the day, it's more about convenience and comfort. I feel fashion today - especially male fashion - is a bit dull and uncreative, not like the 60s or 70s or something lol. There are things I focus on a lot more. In this culture fashion is seen as more a female domain (which is silly, really), so I realise the answers will have a gender bias.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

I'm not sure how "important" fashion is to me but I make sure I look good if I leave the house and I look pretty good in the house, too. For someone who has a relatively androgynous appearance, I have a few bespoke suits that I wear to work when I have to and I like my top hats. I collect them and wear them on occasion, as well. I'm not all that fond of wearing jewelry, but I've designed it before. I don't wear it much other than a couple of rings and a pocket watch as wrist watches annoy me to no end. Being what has been described as an eccentric person, I would have to agree that my style of dress is highly reflective of my personality. It's quirky, like me. There are things I have to watch out for, though, since I'm an aspie and have sensory issues. I've actually taken to making some of my own clothes due to not being able to wear certain fabrics and I'm tall, so finding things with long enough legs or torso is spotty at best. I also really like my Scottish clothing and skirts are nice. I've got the legs, so why not? I wouldn't consider it a major part of my life, but it's something I enjoy.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Scale of 1-10, maybe 6.
I try to look nice and not _un_-fashionable and there are a few companies or fashion blogs I will follow, but it's not really important to me. I'd be just as happy without it and it's one of those things I sometimes have a brief interest in but otherwise have to remind myself to notice.
If I think a popular fashion is ugly I will ignore it. I care more about style. I do most of my shopping on Modcloth, Nordstrom (for shoes, perfume, or more expensive items) or my local department store.


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

I wear my shirt and pants on the appropriate body parts. That's about the extent of my fashion sense.


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

The Nameless Composer said:


> How important is fashion to you, specifically with regards to what you wear? How much attention do you take to choosing the clothes you wear, our outfit, how it reflects on your personality? Whether it's 'in' or not. Is it a major part of your life?
> 
> I like the idea of fashion as art, but personally I don't think I pay much attention. Aside from liking bright colours my fashion sense is pretty 'normal' I think. I only tend to buy clothes if I have to, like if they're wearing out or don't fit me. I use to wear a lot of band/music T-shirts, now more souvenir ones from my travels. I wouldn't mind trying more out there styles, but at the end of the day, it's more about convenience and comfort. I feel fashion today - especially male fashion - is a bit dull and uncreative, not like the 60s or 70s or something lol. There are things I focus on a lot more. In this culture fashion is seen as more a female domain (which is silly, really), so I realise the answers will have a gender bias.


Well, I hate mainstream fashion with passion because it does some horrible things to clothing choices available. For example I used to wear elegant shoes all the time until one day they all started looking like this:







For a long time it was virtually impossible to buy any that have normal shape. I'm not sure if it's possible again because I wear only combat boots or sandals nowadays. Combat boots are starting to annoy me because last two pairs are painful to walk in. To make it worse the last pair is from a company that usually made ultra-comfortable combat boots. Sigh. Sometimes I wish I could afford to have more than one pair or something...

Also, there's a tendency to build clothes to be impractical/cumbersome/unhealthy and attach some special status to them. It's a vile heresy that needs to be rooted out using any methods necessary. Preferably using swords and red hot pokers.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I enjoy the premise of fashion in theory, not that I research it extensively, just that I enjoy its aesthetic and seemingly endless combination 

I try to spice it up with novelty jewelry pieces (e.g. leafy rings, necklaces shaped like foxes, ancient coin earrings)
But... for the most part, I just enjoy window shopping or pinterest perusal.


----------



## anakmager (Apr 16, 2015)

Not much really, I have a very normal style. I don't think much about what I wear. Once in a while I see a photo of really cool actor /footballer/musician and get inspired to develop a similar style but I'm just too lazy to shop.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm either dressed to impress or homeless, grunge kid wandering the streets. There is no in between. When I do dress up, I wear professional attire with a unique flair. Blazers with shorts and wedges, sometimes adding a band tee underneath. My therapist likes to call it my "countercultural business" look. On my more casual days, I wear tees or tank tops under flannel shirts with jeans and docs.

When I have more time to get ready and/or I feel extremely confident about my appearance, I walk out of my house like I'm in a fashion show. Rushing to get ready usually results in people mistakening me for a rebellious teenager.

Regarding what's currently trendy, I could care less about following what's in. As long as my outfit looks decent to me and fits how I want others to perceive me, I'm content with my wardrobe choices.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

I dress to express myself, and that's it. I don't give two negative shits about fashion, thank you very much.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Fashion never used to be important to me until I started dating fashionable guys, then well you've got to meet the standard of style I suppose. People are herd creatures, you have to keep up with the herd if you want to be there. And I do like guys who care about their appearance to that degree. So.....And then once I started looking into it more, I did actually enjoy dressing to a standard instead of bumming around looking ordinary. It's not that I enjoy following trends, I just like looking my best and there are some very nice clothes in the high end labels. 

So call me a convert. So saying that, I'm not a fashion whore. I generally choose pieces with classic lines and accessorise. But my own aesthetic is classic/eclectic so I stick with choices that reflect that.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

My clothes are usually not directly fashionable nor are they out of fashion. I wear whatever I want but I do have sort of a distinct pattern I follow, I for example wear skirts as much as possible and if I meet up with a friend and wear jeans they'll express their confusion for sure. Anyway, I do pay quite a lot of attention to my appearance, I'd rather not go to the city looking horrible (no make up is fine but I need to have proper clothes) but I'm always willing to be flexible if needed. 

I'd guess that fashion affects the way I dress in a sense that I often buy clothes from trendy stores, although I like experimenting with different combinations. I've been told that at the same time I dress like everyone else and still manage to do it in my own way?


----------



## redspades (Jan 20, 2015)

The lifestyle of fashion is not, however, I am highly vain and will not leave the door in shitty clothes.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I care about how I look,but it's more focused on my body and face and just looking nice than on clothes.
Like,I work out,my hair is always clean,I always wear makeup,my nail polish is never chipped,but as far as clothes go I could spend all summer in shorts,white tank top and flip flops.
Of course,I like having nice things and always try to have with me one thing that stands out but it's not the most important thing to me.


----------



## ArBell (Feb 10, 2014)

8.5/10
Fashion is very important.
It gives and exudes confidence.
It helps in getting things done.
Fashion should be conflated with comfort.
I follow all the latest trends, I am aware of them. That does not mean that I will buy it all, because I know exactly which styles/colours compliment and work with my body type, build and skin tone.
It defines who I am, I judge people by what they are wearing. Judging doesn't correlate with negativity.
I have often been told that I have a very good eye for details and a good aesthetic taste; I match the appropriate patterns/colours and give my opinion to my friends when asked.
My perception of what's 'right' in fashion changes as time goes by, as does everybody else's. But mine is more rooted I'd say.


----------



## sneakerboxx (May 24, 2015)

Hi,

I work in the fashion industry  Its a very colourful industry and also the people I meet along the way are all bonkers but thats why I love it... I dress kind of casual, I'm a skinny jeans and Vans kind of girl, I dont really wear the latest trends, I prefer to dress what I feel comfortable in and I let my work do the talking.

**I like my make up and nails done nicely though! Wouldnt leave the house without abit of mascara on and washed hair. Love abit of lipstick


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

I care a lot about my appearance because I'm quite vain, so fashion is, naturally, important to me. I follow trends that I find appealing and interesting, don't care as much about what other people think is cool, though I do try to avoid wearing things that are "out". Overall, I take a lot of style inspiration from other people, but I personalize it to fit myself and I especially enjoy taking fashion risks.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

I used to be dandy-ish. I don't know if I outgrew it or what. Plus, I think society is getting stupider and stupider and I don't think there is much need to care about your appearance anymore.


----------



## PSI Freeze (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't care for it. If I find something nice I'll wear it.


----------



## Zoel.fahmi (May 15, 2015)

im not sure
pretty much i usually dress very simple.


----------



## Airest (May 12, 2015)

I don't really find fashion to be that important for me, but I do try to attempt and dress differently every day. I like to try out most fashions every once in a while though I mostly dress simply without accessories most of the time.


----------



## islandlight (Aug 13, 2013)

I find it all very tedious. I have good color sense, but acquiring pieces that go together is too much work, so I just wear black. I think it's sad that people judge each other by what piece of dead plant/animal hair/plastic they put on their bodies.

Mostly I dress so I won't get arrested and so people won't laugh at me too much.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I already look like shit, so I prefer not to dress like complete shit. However, it's really easy to dress okay without putting much effort into it. Or maybe it just comes naturally to me as a sensor, I don't know.
Basically, wear neutral colors and maybe one "bolder" color if you so feel the need, avoid holes or items of clothing that have faded so much due to age, wear stuff that's around your size, and just wash your clothes regularly. That's about it.

Still, I refuse to spend time on fashion. Fuck brand names and designers, and fuck shopping. I also don't care what others wear as long as they're relatively hygienic.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

It seems important enough when I'm going out at least. I am image conscious and sensitive to uneasy feelings of not being presentable. 
I don't really think of what's "in style" this season or the next, but I like clothes that are elegant and comfy with nice patterns / complimentary colors. But when I'm alone I don't think about it too much.


----------



## Bellerixx (Jun 3, 2020)

Meh. when I want to go out yes.

Maybe a bit of makeup, dress nicely, how I do my hair. Brand isn't that important even though nowadays people tend to show it off.

I like dressed nicely but not too much. Maybe when u feel comfortable to look at but neat.

I like to wear jeans

I wear skechers everytime I get dressed and I don't wear accessories, unless for earrings.

I strongly dislikes heels.

I like to look nicely dressed. maybe cuz of my natural Se in me, idk.

I don't look out for fashion too much. Shopping is boring, everything is expensive anyways.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

The Nameless Composer said:


> How important is fashion to you, specifically with regards to what you wear? How much attention do you take to choosing the clothes you wear, our outfit, how it reflects on your personality? Whether it's 'in' or not. Is it a major part of your life?


I do have a need for my clothes to reflect my tastes and values. I need the inner world and that most immediate layer of the outer world (my appearance) to have some congruence. When I have to follow a dress code or uniform I usually feel very awkward, as though wearing clothing that was made for a difference species where my body parts don't properly fit (even if they do in fact fit), it also feels like I'm wearing a costume like I'm supposed to pretend to be someone else. Over a long period of time this becomes very emotionally destabilizing for me. 

So what I wear IS pretty important, but at the same time I don't spend a ton of time getting dressed every time I leave the house. I try to have mainly things that match with eachother so I can just grab a shirt, skirt, and sweater without too much thought and still feel like I look good. If I'm in the mood, or it's a special occasion then I'll spend more time creating an outfit, meticulously matching the color scheme, layering, accessorizing, etc.

I do value comfort as well as aesthetics, it depends on how I'm feeling and what I'm doing whether one or the other will take precedence. At home or when I have a headache, I don't care too much how I look although I try to make sure my comfy clothes aren't too far from my tastes because feeling frumpy can definitely affect my mood. 

I do not pay attention to popular fashion, and only a little attention to what I'm expected to wear for certain events or activities. I dress unusually, but it is not because I want to grab extra attention. Clothing does tell others about you, and I like the nonverbal communication, just as a team T-shirt lets anyone who happens to glance at you know something of your interest or loyalty, a peasant blouse with a corset will communicate an interest in history or fantasy. One might be more eye-catching than the other, but for me the intent is the same - it's just a casual 'I like this' *not* a 'HEY LOOK AT ME!'.

My personal style 

long full skirts (definitely below the knee, preferably floor length)
mainly loose and flowing, but more fitted around the waist so it's not totally shapeless
puffed sleeves
lace, ribbons, beading, ornate clasps or buttons
medieval, renaissance, regency, victorian, or edwardian flavor
fantasy nature - leaves, petals, flowers, ferns, mushrooms, moss, fairy wings
generally comfortable, fanciful, not stiff, not minimalistic
avoiding classic modern: no regular t-shirts with pictures, no jeans, no collared button up shirts, no suits, no tennis shoes.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not very fashion conscious. I try to coordinate, but I'm just a: "...Blue jeans and nice shirt and a pair of dark boots" sort of guy.


----------



## jimmychan (Jul 9, 2020)

I am not living according to the fashion trends and do not follow the latest collections but I like to wear good clothes and look perfect every day. But my girl is like a fashion psycho. She sends me hundreds of links such as here with jeans, dresses, tops and so on. I think that she can't live a day without clothes.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I would love to dress really swanky all the time but....

A) I just don't have the eye for fashion
B) I don't have the money

So plain t-shirts and jeans it is.


----------



## PathSeeker (Aug 3, 2020)

I prefer physically comfortable clothes.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

The're a theory that Se users prefer clothes that look nice and trendy whereas Si users prefers clothes that are comfortable and blend in. 

Makes sense to me.


----------



## JennahHaeley/Sanstread (Jul 25, 2020)

Far less than this.

And when a child is born into this world
It has no concept
Of the tone the skin it's living in


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Rice said:


> I wear my shirt and pants on the appropriate body parts. That's about the extent of my fashion sense.


Yeah but do you ever just feel like putting the shirt and pants over the inappropriate body parts?
Just for the fun of it?


----------



## chrisbarett (Nov 21, 2019)

I believe that looking good gives people the confidence and the strength of character that’s how it’s important to me and that’s why i chose to be a fashion designer, i used to design dresses, i also used to sell many dresses and shoes designs to big fashion company such as Zara, Gucci, Prada and recently i signed a contract with big fashion company here in US and i’ll design exclusive for them, the company i work with now is lilylulufashion, recently i have been working on designing puffer jackets for winter 2021 which you can check here: * link removed * my next step is opening my own clothes store !


----------



## luka.exe (Aug 28, 2020)

I wish I was better at it, I'm not great at telling which colors/styles look good together or what's too formal/informal to wear in certain situations (and I don't like spending too much money on clothes unless it's stuff I know I'll get good use out of), but I do like wearing outfits that are fancier than just a t-shirt and jeans/shorts when I have the opportunity to (even if a t-shirt and jeans is still my default ^^; at least I'm looking more into button-down shirts and good-looking jackets now)


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

I'm not really sure what is considered fashion to be honest since it can be interpretated differently with each person, but I do care to look good, arranged and clean when I leave the house.

I wear skinny jeans (They grealy compliment my looks), and a T-shirt most of the time, when It's summer. In winter I also wear stylish hoodie, which boy they are my favorite. Unfortunately the Winter in israel is far from cold, like Israel winter is mostly around 5 to 16 degrees of celsius which isn't really cold by any means.


----------



## Put (May 8, 2018)

I don't particularly care too mjuch, I always shoot for comfort first and foremost. I pretty much always dress up in a T-shirt and pants. I do like bright colors though, so if I find a shirt or something that's bright, colorful and is also comfortable I go for that. I heavily dislike dresses, idk I just don't feel good in them. And I'm also sensitive to fabrics, anything that isn't silky/soft/smooth might as well be sandpaper. I ain't having it 😂


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

Not important at all. I only pay attention to how comfortable I am in these clothes, that they're clean without any holes. I might color-coordinate something to my taste, but it's mainly to reflect how good it feels to me, not so much how others think it suits me. Still, I don't dress like a clown even if I might feel like doing it, unfortunately. One can only dream...


----------



## Zionas (Apr 30, 2019)

I could care less. I don’t like standing out in terms of dress and looks unless I’m trying to make a statement (and that seldom happens). Generally I just put on clothes without mixing and matching at all and I don’t think I’ve been clothes shopping on my own on more than 2-3 occasions in my 24 years of life. I dress my mind and my soul far more than I dress my body.


----------



## grace_greanleaf (Aug 10, 2020)

Fashion is very important to me! It’s like art and I get to express myself and almost be a different character. Anyways I would love to go to a fashion show and always have admired fashion design and just peoples style in general. I love wearing clothing and love finding cool things at the thrift store ❤ -Enfp


----------



## Spacenik (Sep 23, 2020)

I don't want to look weird or ridiculous, beyond that I don't care about fashion.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I think it mattered more when I was younger

I will say that I care to be cohesive, and casual polished. I like current cuts, that are androgynous and have a function of comfort and sort of subtle edginess.

My going out clothes are more so show stopper stuff. But the older I get the less I wear them. Even though many are pretty and cute. I still just default to athleisure and semi casual feminine leaning androgynous wear. My going out clothes are more so timeless come hither or timeless show stopper staple pieces though. Not ‘trendy’ like for the specific season.

Ive been complimented on being able to adapt a sorta always forever youthful 90s alternative hip hop reference into whatever the year and cut, fit, shape is.

My ENFJ daughter says every photo of me at her age she thinks of me as a fashion icon.

I CAN dress very well, I usually choose not to. Which I’ve taken shit for from lovers and romantic interests for downplaying myself.

I don’t really like the way I’m treated when I dress to my full potential. It’s false. Knowing I can do it when I want is usually good enough.

Ive gotten scolded by my kids for going on first dates in polished athleisure wear 🤣. I’d rather see how someone treats me normal though and wow them later.


----------



## Zionas (Apr 30, 2019)

I could honestly care less. I dress to not be naked all the time, to be comfortable. I don’t have a sense of personal style with my main guiding principle being that I try not to stand out through the way I dress. This is why I find it so hard to fit in with people even in my own family. My cousin’s 14 and he’s into the latest fads, owns a couple of designer shoes that are about the same size as his dad’s because he’s tall for his age. 

I’d rather spend more time on ideas, on food, on traveling, on experiences and on my hobbies rather than on material possessions for the sake of projecting some kind of physical outward image.


----------



## JordanAshwin (Dec 1, 2020)

so very important


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

I only pay attention to fashion so I know what Not to wear....I refuse to be like others.

no, but my family is very into looks. Drove me nuts. My best friend is into fashion ( gay man) like a lot and my other friend she works at a spa and does makeup...so I’m the guinea pig. They make me look good, I guess. I just don’t care. I’m all about comfort but I love Autumn colors, reds, yellows, greens, browns.

and I love to dress up sometimes, ....note; only sometimes.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

I like fashion but I'm not a slave if it, I might use it if I think it fits my shape and colors 👒👩‍🎨
I don't care anout brands except that they should be ethical and I do care about quality and looks of the product


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

I do care a lot about how I look. I make sure I’m showered and clean, that I’ve taken care of my dental hygiene, that I’ve done something with my hair, that my nails are trimmed, that I’m in decent physical shape, etc. I just want to be seen as decent-looking so I can hopefully find a relationship at some point.

And I wouldn’t wear stained or dirty clothes, and I try to make sure my outfits match. However, my default outfit is jeans or shorts, tennis shoes, and a T-shirt. Usually band shirts, or shirts from fun places or events that I’ve been to. If I’m feeling really fancy I might force myself to put on a button-up or collared shirt, but this is rare. I find them uncomfortable. I also keep forgetting to get haircuts.

So I guess I do focus on my appearance, but not necessarily what’s trendy. I appreciate fashion as an art, sure, just not one that I participate in myself.

I’ve thought about getting more into fashion. A lot of my relatives are really into it, love shopping at outlets for new clothes, etc. But, as with anything, it’s a time investment. I don’t think I could ever care about brands and such.


----------



## tahrah11 (Mar 3, 2018)

The Nameless Composer said:


> How important is fashion to you, specifically with regards to what you wear? How much attention do you take to choosing the clothes you wear, our outfit, how it reflects on your personality? Whether it's 'in' or not. Is it a major part of your life?
> 
> I like the idea of fashion as art, but personally I don't think I pay much attention. Aside from liking bright colours my fashion sense is pretty 'normal' I think. I only tend to buy clothes if I have to, like if they're wearing out or don't fit me. I use to wear a lot of band/music T-shirts, now more souvenir ones from my travels. I wouldn't mind trying more out there styles, but at the end of the day, it's more about convenience and comfort. I feel fashion today - especially male fashion - is a bit dull and uncreative, not like the 60s or 70s or something lol. There are things I focus on a lot more. In this culture fashion is seen as more a female domain (which is silly, really), so I realise the answers will have a gender bias.


I care more about how I dress up in video games that I do in real life. In video games I’ll go to great lengths to get whatever outfits I find appealing even if it might be a chore the whole way through but in real life I usually where whatever’s comfortable


----------



## blossomier (Jul 24, 2020)

I like fashion. I like learning about new brands and trends -- which doesn't mean I will necessarily follow them. I won't lie, though, I enjoy watching America's Next Top Model, Project Runway and things about the fashion industry overall. 

When it comes to personal preferences, I often wear dark colours or neutral clothing. I don't like colourful stuff, it doesn't match my body and it makes me uncomfortable. And I care a lot about my appearance.


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

The Nameless Composer said:


> How important is fashion to you, specifically with regards to what you wear? How much attention do you take to choosing the clothes you wear, our outfit, how it reflects on your personality? Whether it's 'in' or not. Is it a major part of your life?
> 
> I like the idea of fashion as art, but personally I don't think I pay much attention. Aside from liking bright colours my fashion sense is pretty 'normal' I think. I only tend to buy clothes if I have to, like if they're wearing out or don't fit me. I use to wear a lot of band/music T-shirts, now more souvenir ones from my travels. I wouldn't mind trying more out there styles, but at the end of the day, it's more about convenience and comfort. I feel fashion today - especially male fashion - is a bit dull and uncreative, not like the 60s or 70s or something lol. There are things I focus on a lot more. In this culture fashion is seen as more a female domain (which is silly, really), so I realise the answers will have a gender bias.


we must conform while still retaining our individuality. fashion is a way to express that individuality while still conforming lol. i dress for warmth and comfort. style is a factor in what i buy but i just wear what i like or feel like me in. its pretty important otherwise i would go around feeling like a dork or idiot depending on what it was i was wearing if i didnt like it or it didnt feel like "me"


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

I care about looking good. I don't always follow the latest fashion trends but don't want to be unfashionable unless I'm looking to make some kind of statement LOL.


----------

